
How big was the global climate strike? Here’s the best city-by-city estimate - cripti7
https://qz.com/1713587/global-climate-strike-city-by-city-crowd-estimate/
======
easytiger
Strike? Or gathering for a few hours?

~~~
gshdg
It was during the workday for a whole lot of people. Leaving work for it makes
it a strike of sorts.

~~~
easytiger
Gathering for a couple of hours ona nice sunny weekend then

